# Format DD  PC et Mac [1]



## PommeQ (7 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,
Suite au crash du DD de mon PBook, j'ai besoin de données sur un DD externe formate par OSX. Or le seul moyen qu'il me reste c le PC de ma tendre ...
Quelle logiciel permet de lire mon DD externe par un PC ?

J'ai essayé de faire une recherche mais j'arrive a que dalle

Merci d'avance


----------



## Balooners (7 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,

Le meilleur logiciels existant pour faire cela est MacDrive 6, il va te permettre de faire reconnaître le format HFS, HFS+ au PC tu vas pouvoir formater, partionner... sur le PC, c'est un excellent produit.


----------



## ols (15 Mars 2005)

Venant juste de switcher, je viens de décider de brancher sur mon ibook mon dd externe memup que j'utilisais sous xp. Il est parfaitement reconnu et là n'est pas mon problème.
Voici mon problème :
- sous mac osX, j'ai un repertoire vide, alors qu'il contient en fait de nombreuses données sous xp..
Comment se fait-il que je n'ai pas accés à ces données ????

Je pense que ce doit être un problème d'autorisation, mais je ne sais pas quoi !!!!

Please help me if you can !!!!!!


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Mars 2005)

Salut, 
la premiere chose à vérifier, c'est le formatage de ton disque dur. Est-il en NTFS ou FAT32? S'il est en NTFS, tu risques d'avoir des problemes, ca vient peut etre de la. 
Par contre, s'il est deja en FAT32, je ne saurais te repondre, il faut attendre les experts.


----------



## patelou (15 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous, un ami à moi possède un disque dur externe où j'ai déjà récupéré quelques fichiers (vidéos, musiques,...) mais depuis quelques temps lorsque je connecte son disque dur (exploité sur PC principalement) à mon Ibook, et bien un message apparaît me disant que le disque inséré n'est pas lisible par Mac OS X et me demande si je veux ignorer, ejecter ou initialiser.
J'avoue avoir un peu peur de tenter la réinitialisation ce qui pourrait faire perdre toutes les données, voilà pourquoi je me tourne vers vous pour vous demandez ce que je dois faire pour accéder aux fichiers.
Merci d'avance


----------



## golf (30 Novembre 2004)

Le problème de l'exploitation des DD externes sur Mac était déjà réccurent mais il prend de plus en plus d'importance.

Alors nous allons lui consacrer un fil dédié 

Les Mac reconnaissent et exploitent les DD formatés aux format Mac ET le format pc : FAT32...
Les PC ne reconnaissent que les DD formatés... PC 
Résultat il n'y a que deux moyens de résoudre le pb...
Soit formater le DD au format FAT32 mais là, on a un DD relativement lent sur Mac soit installer sur le pc un utilitaire dédié à çà : MacDrive...


----------



## ols (16 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Est-il en NTFS ou FAT32? S'il est en NTFS, tu risques d'avoir des problemes, ca vient peut etre de la.
> Par contre, s'il est deja en FAT32, je ne saurais te repondre, il faut attendre les experts.


 
En effet il est formater en NTFS...... Mais comment se fait-il ( si le problème vient de là) qu'il n'y en ait pas plus ( de problèmes) : pourquoi seulement sur un répertoire ???


----------



## troudball (17 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous  ,
Je vous expose le problème :
j'ai un seagate ATA 80Go que j'ai mis dans un boitier, j'y ai fait deux partitions NTSC sous Mac OSX : fonctionne bien sous mac, pas sous PC
J'ai refait une formatation et créé 2 partitions fat32 sous windows : fonctionne bien sous windows, bien sous mac mais je ne peux pas mettre des fichiers supérieurs à 2Go???
Ultime formatation en NTSC sous windows : fonctionne parfaitement sous windows, parfaitement sous mac mais je ne peux que lire les information , écrire non je n'ai pas les autorisation????

Tous ces tests ont été réalisé via firewire et via USB2.0

Moralité, je vais laisser la formatation NTSC et ne l'utiliser que sur PC et je vais m'acheter un DDexterne juste pour le mac...

Ceci étant dit, je serais très intéressé de savoir pourquoi en aucun cas çà n'a fonctionné complètement bien de manière à pouvoir utiliser le DD et sur PC et sur MAC...?

Merci d'avance pour vos lumière 
A+


----------



## troudball (17 Mars 2005)

OUPS, désolé, j'ai écrit mon message avant de regarder un peu le forum, et j'avais pas vu que le problème semble déjà traité je sais c'est une erreur classique qui énerne les modos , 

MEA CULPA

par contre avez-vous quelques infos sur le fait qu'en fat32, je n'arrive pas à copier des fichiers supérier à 2Go?

Moi, cela ne m'énerve pas, c'est juste vous qui perdez du temps 
golf


----------



## troudball (17 Mars 2005)

en fat32 formatté sur le pc, mon mac ne peut copier des fichier supérieur à 2Go... gro gros gros problème!

quelques infos??


----------



## ols (17 Mars 2005)

c'est bien pour cela que j'avais formaté mon dd en ntfs. Mais problème(s)......


----------



## MarcMame (17 Mars 2005)

troudball a dit:
			
		

> en fat32 formatté sur le pc, mon mac ne peut copier des fichier supérieur à 2Go... gro gros gros problème!
> 
> quelques infos??


C'est normal. Ce format ne supporte pas les fichiers de plus de 2Go. Donc : ne pas utiliser le format Fat32 pour les fichiers de plus de 2Go.


----------



## Androide Paranoiaque (18 Mars 2005)

Désolé si j'ai l'air con, mais je m'en sors pas trop dans tout ça, donc je solicite votre aide généreuse, qui m'a d'ailleurs été déjà plus qu'utile:

je dois transférer à partir d'un PC environ 10 Go de données (un montage .avi donc un seul fichier) vers mac afin de le continuer sur mon mac.

Ensuite une fois le montage fini je voudrais le remettre sur le PC en question. 

Est-ce que c'est possible avec un DD externe? Si oui et c'est donc là que je me dis que je suis con, comment je fais ce fameux formatage en FAT32 ou NTFS... Il me semble que c'est utilitaire disque mais j'ai lu que MS DOS correspondrait à du FAT12! 

Pitié une réponse claire à ce problème! Merci d'avance...


----------



## troudball (18 Mars 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> C'est normal. Ce format ne supporte pas les fichiers de plus de 2Go. Donc : ne pas utiliser le format Fat32 pour les fichiers de plus de 2Go.


 
Salut MarcMame, et merci pour l'info, avoir etre devenu fou devant le problème, j'avais abandoné depuis quelques mois...
Ceci étant dit, ce que tu me dis est assez problématque car

* en fat32, on peut utiliser le DD sur PC et sur MAC, mais pas de transfert supérieur à 2Go...
* en NTSC (formaté formatté sur Mac), çà ne marche que sur Mac
* en NTSC(formatté sur PC), çà marche en lecture/écriture sur PC et seulement en lecture sur Mac (expérience perso)

Moralité, si vous utilisez les deux systèmes d'exploitations énemis, vous devez avoir deux disques durs externes, un pour chaque!!! 

A+

PS : ols, quels sont les problèmes que tu as rencontrés? tu l'as formatté sur PC ou sur Mac?


----------



## ols (18 Mars 2005)

troudball a dit:
			
		

> PS : ols, quels sont les problèmes que tu as rencontrés? tu l'as formatté sur PC ou sur Mac?


 
Le dd a été formaté sur pc en ntf? car j'ai des fichiers volumineux
Lorsque je connecte ce dd sur mon ibook, un répertoire contenant environ 30 Go de données apparait vide.!!!!! Les autres (je ne les ai pas tous vérifiés mais presque) contiennent bien les données correspondante


----------



## ArcaneXIII (29 Mars 2005)

Donc il n'y a aucun moyen de réussir à écrire sur un disque externe formaté en NTFS par xp sur Mac ?


----------



## MarcMame (29 Mars 2005)

ArcaneXIII a dit:
			
		

> Donc il n'y a aucun moyen de réussir à écrire sur un disque externe formaté en NTFS par xp sur Mac ?


Pas par défaut, lecture seulement. Mais il existe des logiciels (payant) qui permettent l'écriture sur ces volumes (Google est ton ami).


----------



## sweet (22 Mai 2005)

Salut à tous !!

Voilà j'ai une question toute simple, j'aimerais formater et partitioner un DD externe de manière à pouvoir l'utiliser aussi bien sur mes Macs que sur les PC de mon boulot.

En fait il y a quelques temps j'ai pris mon DD externe au boulot car je devais passer de gros fichiers sur le PC...

Ohh surprise le DD externe qui a été formaté Mac OS étendu journalisé et partitioné avec l'utilitaire de disque Mac ne se monte pas sur le PC, en fait il se met en marche mais il ne s'affiche pas dans le poste de travail du PC...

Alors comment faut-t'il formater le DD externe pour qu'il soit utilisable sur les deux pattes-formes ?

Peux-t'on le faire avec l'utilitaire de disque du Mac, un autre logiciel, depuis un PC ?????

Je n'ai jamais ut ce problème jusqu'à maintenant car j'utilisais une clé USB de 512mo pour mes transferts, mais là j'ai de gros fichiers à passer et la clé USB ne suffit plus...

Si vous avez une solution à me proposer, je suis preneur !!!   

Merci d'avance à tous et meilleures salutations !!!



Chris.


----------



## brome (22 Mai 2005)

Ben... un truc tout con déjà pour commencer... t'as pensé à faire une recherche sur ce forum ?  

Parce que rien qu'aujourd'hui, on a vu passer ce sujet là qui traite de la question.


----------



## sweet (28 Mai 2005)

Hello !

Merci de ta réponse brome mais j'ai déjà fait des recherches sur le forum et sur d'autres sites web, mais je n'ais pas trouver la réponse à mon problème.

Peut être que ma question est mal formulée, en fait ce que je voudrai faire c'est créer sur mon DD externe une partition Mac (Mac OS étendu journalisé) et une partition PC (NTFS)

Ceci afin de pouvoir utiliser mon DD externe sur Mac et sur PC en étant certain que ces ces deux partitions ne se marchent pas dessus.

Pour ce qui est de l'échange de fichiers entre PC et Mac, j'utilise la solution proposée en début de fil par Golf, soit Macdrive.

Cordiales salutations à tous.



Chris.


----------



## MarcMame (28 Mai 2005)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> Peut être que ma question est mal formulée, en fait ce que je voudrai faire c'est créer sur mon DD externe une partition Mac (Mac OS étendu journalisé) et une partition PC (NTFS)


Je crois que c'est impossible. La structure des 2 formats est trop différente pour qu'un disque puisse supporter les 2 simultanément. Le formatage bas niveau n'est pas le même et il ne peut pas y avoir 2 formatage bas niveau pour un même disque. Mais je peux me tromper.


----------



## xaben (3 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour, j'ai un disque dur externe qui fonctionne très bien sur pc. Je viens de le brancher sur mon iBook g4 (sous panther) et le dd est bien reconnu mais celui ci est en lecture seule, je ne peux donc rien modifier depuis le mac !
Avez vous déjà eu ce problème ?
Quelqu'un a t il une solution ? 

D'avance merci


----------



## brome (3 Juillet 2005)

Salut,

je parierai mon bras droit que ton disque externe est formaté en NTFS.
Or, Il n'y a vraiment pas grand chose à part Windows qui peut écrire sur du NTFS.

Si tu veux que ton disque puisse être lu sous Windows, MacOS ou Linux in différemment, tu devrais le formater en FAT 32.


----------



## xaben (3 Juillet 2005)

Arf effectivement tu as trouvé le problème ! Bon et bien y a plus qu'a le reformatter ;-)

Merci pour ta réponse, je te tiens au courant !


----------



## davidcaro2 (13 Juillet 2005)

Je vais avoir un disque dur 2'5" (firewire + USB2)

Quel format doit je choisir pour pouvoir le brancher sous pc et sous mac indifféremment ? (afin de transferer mes données de chez moi vers mes Bo-parents)

Merci d'avance


----------



## jojofk (13 Juillet 2005)

le fat32 si je ne me trompe...


----------



## daffyb (13 Juillet 2005)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> le fat32 si je ne me trompe...


Tu ne te trompas pas... D'ailleurs, une petite recherche sur les forums t'aurait confirmé tout ça


----------



## davidcaro2 (13 Juillet 2005)

Merci a tout les deux


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2005)

Si tu ne transfert que vers un seul pc, tu peux installer dessus MacDrive . le pc pourra lire le format mac. Avantage : sur mac ca tournera bcp plus vite que le FAT 32 mais par contre faut installer le soft sur chaque PC.


----------



## bauer (13 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Si tu ne transfert que vers un seul pc, tu peux installer dessus MacDrive . le pc pourra lire le format mac. Avantage : sur mac ca tournera bcp plus vite que le FAT 32 mais par contre faut installer le soft sur chaque PC.



j'ai formate mon nouveau lacie 160 Go ext, d'origine livre formate pour mac mais mon pc ne le reconnaissait pas, ma question je veux utilise ce disque avec mac et pour mon pcbox je veux juste recuperer des fichiers en cas de besoin !! le macdrive fera t il l'affaire???


----------



## Adrienhb (13 Juillet 2005)

bauer a dit:
			
		

> j'ai formate mon nouveau lacie 160 Go ext, d'origine livre formate pour mac mais mon pc ne le reconnaissait pas, ma question je veux utilise ce disque avec mac et pour mon pcbox je veux juste recuperer des fichiers en cas de besoin !! le macdrive fera t il l'affaire???



Je dirais que oui. Une fois Macdrive installé, ton pc reconnaîtra ton disque et tu pourras y copier des fichiers dans un sens ou dans l'autre.

A.


----------



## bauer (14 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais que oui. Une fois Macdrive installé, ton pc reconnaîtra ton disque et tu pourras y copier des fichiers dans un sens ou dans l'autre.
> 
> A.



j'ai partionne mon dd ext en deux une partition est format pc comment remettre sous le format du premier jour comme fournie par lacie ?


----------



## Adrienhb (14 Juillet 2005)

bauer a dit:
			
		

> j'ai partionne mon dd ext en deux une partition est format pc comment remettre sous le format du premier jour comme fournie par lacie ?



Je doute que tu puisses avoir deux types de format sur un même disque dur, même en partitionnant.  Mais pourquoi partitionner si ce n'est qu'un disque de données?

A.


----------



## bauer (14 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Je doute que tu puisses avoir deux types de format sur un même disque dur, même en partitionnant. Mais pourquoi partitionner si ce n'est qu'un disque de données?
> 
> A.



je pensais faire une partition pcbox et une partition macintosh !!!


----------



## cameleone (14 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Je doute que tu puisses avoir deux types de format sur un même disque dur, même en partitionnant.



J'ai pourtant, dans un Pc, l'un des hdd qui comporte deux partitions : une en NTFS, et une en FAT32. A partir de Windows, partitionner un hdd et formater les partitions avec deux formats différents est tout à fait possible. Cependant, pour avoir au moins une partition en HFS+ (la "partition Macintosh"   ) il faudrait formater en deux formats différents à partir du Mac. Et là j'avoue que, ne m'étant pas penché sur la question, je ne sais pas du tout si c'est faisable...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juillet 2005)

tu n'y arrives pas sur mac à causes des tables de partoches différentes que sous windows ou il est possible de mélanger ntfs et fat.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juillet 2005)

bauer a dit:
			
		

> j'ai partionne mon dd ext en deux une partition est format pc comment remettre sous le format du premier jour comme fournie par lacie ?


Applications/Utilitaires/Utlitaire disques -> partitionner


----------



## blicbu (6 Août 2005)

bonjour,

je suis un étranger ici car utilisateur de pc.

Un ami m'a filé un disque dur formater sous mac os, est ce possible d'avoir accès au information contenu dans ce disque dur sur mon pc qui tourne sur windows XP

Merci par avance à la communauté mac


----------



## brome (6 Août 2005)

Salut Blicbu et bienvenue parmi nous.  

Pour lire un disque dur formaté avec le système de fichiers HFS+ (format mac), tu auras besoin du logiciel  MacDrive. Tu peux télécharger une version d'essai limitée dans le temps.

On en parle ici 

Mais le plus simple pour pouvoir échanger des données entre vous deux serait de disposer d'un disque dur possédant une partition formatée en FAT32, et donc lisible nativement sur les deux plateformes.


----------



## richard-deux (6 Août 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Mais le plus simple pour pouvoir échanger des données entre vous deux serait de disposer d'un disque dur possédant une partition formatée en FAT32, et donc lisible nativement sur les deux plateformes.



Tu veux dire que l'on peut partitionner en 2 (1 partition FAT32 et 1 partition HFS+) un disque externe?

Si oui, je serais intéressé par la méthode.


----------



## golf (6 Août 2005)

Non, ce n'est pas ce qu'il a écrit


----------



## brome (7 Août 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que l'on peut partitionner en 2 (1 partition FAT32 et 1 partition HFS+) un disque externe?
> 
> Si oui, je serais intéressé par la méthode.


Très bonne question ! Très honnêtement, je n'ai jamais tenté l'expérience, donc je ne sais pas. Mais j'aurais tendance à dire que oui, ce doit être possible.

Mais l'Utilitaire de Disque ne le permet pas (ou alors j'ai loupé un truc).

Donc si je devais faire ce genre de chose, je m'y prendrai plutôt de la sorte :

- connexion du disque dur externe sur un système MacOS X, et partitionnement du disque en 2 partitions HFS+
- connexion du même disque sur un ordinateur tournant sous Linux, lancement de l'application de partitionnement, et re-formatage d'une des deux partitions du disque avec un système de fichiers FAT 32.

D'ailleurs, si ça se trouve, il existe peut-être même des utilitaires de partitionnement sous Linux qui permettent de formater en HFS+, ce qui permettrait de sauter la première étape. Enfin bon, tout cela n'est que conjoncture, faudrait essayer. Mais hélas, je n'ai pas de disque dur disponible sous la main pour faire l'essai.


----------



## jyd04 (7 Août 2005)

Je me demande même si un logiciel comme DiskStudio ne pourrait pas totu faire d'un coup?   

Je ne trouve rien sur le site en tout ca: 

http://www.micromat.com/diskstudio/ds_introduction.html

Il faudrait mettre la main sur le guide utilisateur...


----------



## richard-deux (7 Août 2005)

jyd04 a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande même si un logiciel comme DiskStudio ne pourrait pas totu faire d'un coup?
> 
> Je ne trouve rien sur le site en tout ca:
> 
> ...



*Effacer ou reformater une partition dans divers formats.*

C'est ce qu'il y a d'écrit sur diskstudio.

Peut-être est-ce le logiciel que je recherche?

Sinon, quel logiciel pourrait, sur OSX, formater un DD externe en FAT32?
J'ai regardé dans "Utilitaire de disque" et "Silverkeeper" et je ne vois pas de solution.

De plus, si un logiciel sous Wndows peut le faire, mon DD Externe ne pourra pas monter sur cette plateforme car il est en HFS+. :mouais: 

Sinon, @ brome, je n'ai pas Linux mais un DD externe.


----------



## brome (7 Août 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, quel logiciel pourrait, sur OSX, formater un DD externe en FAT32?
> J'ai regardé dans "Utilitaire de disque" et "Silverkeeper" et je ne vois pas de solution.


Dans l'Utilitaire Disque de MacOS X, et plus précisemment dans l'onglet de partitionnement, cliquer sur le bouton options puis choisir "schéma de partitionnement PC". 



> De plus, si un logiciel sous Wndows peut le faire, mon DD Externe ne pourra pas monter sur cette plateforme car il est en HFS+. :mouais:


En fait si. Windows ne pourra pas accéder au contenu des partitions, mais un logiciel de partitionnement pourra sans problème repartitionner ou reformater le disque.



> Sinon, @ brome, je n'ai pas Linux mais un DD externe.


Chanceux ! Tu as déjà presque tout ce qu'il faut !
En fait tu n'as pas besoin d'avoir Linux installé sur ta machine. En fait, la première étape du processus d'installation d'une distribution Linux consiste à partitionner ton disque et à choisir sur quelle partition tu vas installer Linux.

Donc pour formater un disque externe avec deux partitions, une HFS+ et une FAT32, je ferai la chose suivante :

- Commencer par partitionner le disque externe en y créant deux partitions HFS+.
- Télécharger le premier CD d'une distribution Linux. Je sais pas moi, une Mandriva PPC par exemple. Et graver l'image CD récupérée.
- Booter sur le CD d'installation obtenu.
- A l'étape du partitionnement, choisir un partitionnement personnalisé.
- Modifier le système de fichiers de la deuxième partition pour qu'elle devienne une partition en FAT32 et non plus en HFS+.
- Une fois le partitionnement terminé, rebooter le mac sans attendre de compléter l'installation de la distribution Linux.


----------



## richard-deux (7 Août 2005)

Je viens de voir avec l'utilitaire disque la manoeuvre pour reformater mon DD Externe en "MS-DOS" mais pas en "schéma de partitionnement PC".

Je suppose que c'est la même chose.  

Je vais déjà tenter la première astuce si je trouve un logiciel de partitionnement sur windows(Silverlining  peut-être??).

Sinon, je me pencherai un peu plus tard sur la solution avec Linux. 

Ce n'est pas gagné mais je vais tenter.


----------



## richard-deux (8 Août 2005)

Alors, résultat des courses:

J'ai (à l'aide de l'utilitaire de disque) effacé mes 2 partitions et reformaté le DD Externe en MS-DOS.

Après quelques minutes, j'ai eu 2 partitions tout à fait lisibles sur le Mac et le PC.
En plus, mon DD de 40 Go fait dorénavant 40 Go et non 37,7 Go sur Mac.

Puis, à l'aide de l'utilitaire de disque, j'ai souhaité conserver 1 partition FAT32 et formater la seconde en HFS+et là, impossible de formater 1 partition sans reformater le DD en entier.

Donc, je retourne sur le PC- je remercie mon voisin pour le prêt de son portable- et utilise les paramètres pour formater celui-ci en HFS+.
Bien sûr le PC ne veux formater en HFS/ HFS+.

Donc retour à la case départ, j'ai reformaté mon DD externe en 2 partitions au format Mac.
 :rateau:


----------



## daffyb (8 Août 2005)

Les tables de partition fat32 et hfs+ ne sont pas les mêmes. On ne peut pas avoir une partition HFS+ et une autre en FAT32 sur le même disque... ce n'est plus la peine de chercher


----------



## brome (8 Août 2005)

OK, mais un truc me chiffonne...

Sur un même disque, il est possible d'avoir à la fois des partitions HFS+ et des partitions ext2 au format Unix/Linux, puisque l'Utilitaire le propose comme système de fichier, me semble-t-il.

Et il est également possible d'avoir sur un disque des partitions NTFS, FAT32 et ext2, sur un PC en dual boot Windows/Linux par exemple.

Cela voudrait dire que les partitions ext2 peuvent cohabiter sur n'importe quelle table de partition (Apple ou PC), ou bien le format Unix proposé par l'Utilitaire Disque ne serait tout simplement pas du ext2 ?


----------



## daffyb (8 Août 2005)

Le format unix n'est pas l'ext2 ou même ext3 mais ufs (je crois)
Donc, la réponse à la question est non


----------



## golf (8 Août 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Les tables de partition fat32 et hfs+ ne sont pas les mêmes. On ne peut pas avoir une partition HFS+ et une autre en FAT32 sur le même disque... ce n'est plus la peine de chercher


On va le dire autrement :
1/ le partitionnement n'a rien de physique
2/ la table de partition est en amont des "partitions" 
Il en résulte que du mode initial de format choisi découle les formats des partitions.

Le format universel d'unix est UFS d'où sa reconnaissance par défaut par Mac Os X.
Le format utilisé par Apple et Mac Os X est le HFS+, réminiscence de Mac Os 9, et ce format a été maintenu pour des raisons de compatibilité ascendante et l'émulation Classic/Os 9.
De ce fait le seul mixte possible dans un DD partitionné est UFS/HFS+ car Apple a prévu que la table
d'affectation soit lisible par les 2 formats


----------



## richard-deux (8 Août 2005)

Bon, ce n'est pas grave, je n'ai perdu que 3 ou 4 heures hier afin de trouver une solution qui de toute évidence ne me paraissait pas réalisable (au premier abord).  

Enfin, je suis un peu moins idiot aujourd'hui.


----------



## golf (8 Août 2005)

Pour lire un DD formaté HFS+ sur *un PC*, il n'y a qu'une seule solution, c'est d'y installer MacDrive ce qui écarte de suite l'universalité de lecture sur *des  PCs* 

Pour avoir un DD polyvalent dans les 2 mondes, la seule solution est de le formater en FAT32 et de préférence avec un wintel car le formatage par Mac Os X [Utilitaire de disque] donne des résultats parfois aléatoires


----------



## richard-deux (9 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pour lire un DD formaté HFS+ sur *un PC*, il n'y a qu'une seule solution, c'est d'y installer MacDrive ce qui écarte de suite l'universalité de lecture sur *des  PCs*
> 
> Pour avoir un DD polyvalent dans les 2 mondes, la seule solution est de le formater en FAT32 et de préférence avec un wintel car le formatage par Mac Os X [Utilitaire de disque] donne des résultats parfois aléatoires



En fait, mon but n'était pas de faire reconnaître mon DD Externe sur un PC mais essayer de créer 2 partitions (1 en HFS+ et 1 en MS-Dos) sur 1 unique disque.    

C'était juste pour savoir si cela était possible.
Maintenant, nous savons que non.


----------



## Dimouu (10 Août 2005)

Bonjour a tous,

je viens de switcher vers le nouvel ibook et je me trouve confronter à un petit pb ! J'ai un dd externe de 120 Go (dans un boitier ICYBOX) en NTFS et mon ibook ne le reconnait pas quand je le connecte (jusque là normal je crois!). Mais je n'arrive pas à le formater en FAT32 sous XP car il est supérieur à 32Go... si quelqu'un à une solution, je suis preneur!

Merci d'avance


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2005)

Oui, ouvre l'Utilitaire disque de macosx, sélectionnes-le et formatte le depuis le mac.


----------



## Dimouu (10 Août 2005)

Merci mais le problème, c'est que mon ibook ne le reconnait pas quand je le branche. Pourtant, le dd est sur une alim externe et quand je le branche sous XP il le reconnait... je suis un peu perdu là !


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2005)

L'Utilitaire lui ne le reconnait pas ?????


----------



## Dimouu (10 Août 2005)

Et bien, quand je connecte mon dd externe sur l'ibook, il ne se passe rien... impossible de le voir...


----------



## golf (10 Août 2005)

Vu son format, normal que ton ibook ne le voit point directement.
Mais l'application "Utilitaire disque", la voit il ?


----------



## Dimouu (10 Août 2005)

Heu, étant nouveau dans le monde mac, je ne vois ce qu'est l'utilitaire de disque???? dsl!


----------



## Dimouu (10 Août 2005)

J'ai trouvé...en fait je le vois dans l'utilitaire de disque, c'est bon!


----------



## Dimouu (10 Août 2005)

Je ne comprends pas trop mais il est apparu ce coup ci...tant mieux! Et maintenant pour le formater je fais comment, svp???


----------



## golf (10 Août 2005)

Dimouu a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprends pas trop mais il est apparu ce coup ci...tant mieux! Et maintenant pour le formater je fais comment, svp???


Avec l'Utilitaire disque 
Regarde bien les menus déroulants.
Tu as aussi l'Aide en ligne.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2005)

sélectionne ton disque dans la colonne de gauche, puis apparaitra un onglet "Effacer" et là tu y choisi le format ms-dos


----------



## Dimouu (10 Août 2005)

Ok merci beaucoup! C'est parti... par contre juste une dernier question: Le format ms-dos peut être lu par XP ou non? Si non, le logiciel macdrive suffirai?


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2005)

oui il sera lu, c'est du FAT 32, mais avec MacDrive tu auras de meilleures performance sur mac ET pc en faisant du HFS+


----------



## Dimouu (10 Août 2005)

Je n'ai rien!! Ca se voit que c'est le début et je suis un peu perdu mais ça va venir!! Je viens de comprendre que le format msdos c'est fat32...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas merci pour votre aide! C'est super d'avoir des sites comme macgé à disposition... Rien que pour ça je suis content d'avoir switché!

A bientot!


----------



## illicoo (10 Août 2005)

Bonjour

Je souhaites pouvoir échanger des fichiers a partir d'un disque dur lisible sur Mac et PC (windows 2000)
comment faire?

Merci
Bonne fin de journée a tous

illicoo


----------



## iskandar (17 Août 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais que oui. Une fois Macdrive installé, ton pc reconnaîtra ton disque et tu pourras y copier des fichiers dans un sens ou dans l'autre.
> 
> A.



oui sauf que macdrive 6.5 sur xp, c'est une vraie... bref, ca marche pas vraiment top, avec une interface encore plus nulle que ce qu'on trouve generalement sur pc, c'est pas vraiment la panacée


----------



## florence (22 Août 2005)

bonjour a tous

je me suis achetee un boitier advance mais mon emac G4 ne reconnait pas mon disque dur.C'est un disque dur de mon ancien pc. Pourriez vous m'aider svp?
merci d'avance


----------



## sweet (22 Août 2005)

Hello !

Si ton disque dur était sur un PC il est formaté NTFS et ne sera pas reconu par ton MAC.

Si tu veux l'utiliser, il faut le formater MAC avec l'utilitaire de disque MAC.

Salutations, Chris.


----------



## florence (23 Août 2005)

ok mais pour le formater mac je peux faire comment sachant que mon emac ne reconnait pas mon boitier et le dd?
merci


----------



## golf (23 Août 2005)

florence a dit:
			
		

> ok mais pour le formater mac je peux faire comment sachant que mon emac ne reconnait pas mon boitier et le dd?


Qu'appelles tu "ne pas reconnaître" ?
Qu'il ne monte pas sur le bureau !
Ne montent sur le bureau que les DD formatés à un format que Mac Os X maîtrise : 
- le HFS+ : format historique Apple
- le FAT32 : format historique Ms-Dos/Windows
- l'UFS : format universel d'unix

Le plus important est que "Utilitaire de disque" voit l'électronique du DD sur le bus 
A partir de là, tu peux le formatter 


Si toutefois  "Utilitaire de disque" ne le voit pas ce peut être un simple problème de mauvais positionnement de cavalier lorsque tu l'as mis dans le boîtier.


----------



## florence (23 Août 2005)

merci beaucoup


----------



## Kerri (25 Août 2005)

salut à tous

vala: sous peu je quitterais mon chez moi pour une chambre d'étudiant de 9m²  et donc mon pc avec écran 19" crt ne pourra sans doute pas se trouver de place; dans un premier temps donc, je n'emporterais avec moi que mon ibook 12", plus facile à caser 

mais bon mon ibook a un disque dur de 30Go; ainsi pour emmener toute ma collection de divx et d'autres fichiers, je me suis commandé un disque dur externe iomega, firewire et usb2 de 250 Go

seulement je pense que de temps en temps, j'aurais à le brancher sur des pcs d'amis que je manquerais pas de me faire à Nanterre, pour partager des documents, mais je pense que partitionné en Fat32 une si grosse partition peut poser des problèmes car mon osX n'a pas de défragmenteur, or le fat32 ça se fragmente,...

bref que me conseillez vous pour le partitionnement/formatage de ce disque? j'ai entendu parlé d'un logiciel du nom de macdrive qui permet à des pcs de lire et écrire le hfs+; ça marche? à ce moment là je pourrais faire une petite partition en fat32 ou ntfs avec macdrive dessus, et tout le reste en fat32, ainsi j'installe macdrive sur les pcs ou je le branche, ça vous parait une bonne solution?
merci d'avance


----------



## golf (25 Août 2005)

Un DD n'est pas partitionable avec des partitions formatées différemment 

Un peu de lecture : Utiliser DD Mac /PC


----------



## Kerri (26 Août 2005)

merci j'ai lu, très instructif

j'ai une question: macosX gère t-il le extfs3? à ce moment là je pourrais formater à partir de ma mandriva sur pc mon disque dur: une grosse partition en extfs3 et une petite en fat32 contenant ce nouveau driver qui est sorti il y a quelques semaines à peine: www.fs-driver.org
il permet à windows de monter une partition extfs3 exactement comme une fat32 ou ntfs, je l'ai testé avec mes disques durs internes et ça marche parfaitement

donc si quelqu'un pouvait me dire que macos peut monter des partitions en extfs3 je serais aux anges


----------



## NightWalker (26 Août 2005)

Bonsoir,

Le format ext2 n'est pas supporté en standard par OS X, mais il existe un produit opensource qui permet de palier à ce problème...  ext2fsx


----------



## Kerri (26 Août 2005)

cool
il permet de lire et écrire sur un disque en ext2 et ext3 ?

donc à ton avis une petite partition fat32 avec les drivers pour le support extfs pour windows et osX (et quelques autres trucs; disont 2-3Go), et à côté une grosse partition de 247Go (environ) en ext3 c'est jouable?

ainsi mon disque sera pleinement multi-plateformes


----------



## NightWalker (26 Août 2005)

Personnellement je ne l'ai jamais testé... mais à priori il n'y a aucune contre indication...

Personnellement (encore), j'ai préféré gardé FAT32 qui reconnu pratiquement par toutes les plates-formes. C'est que je n'aime trop alourdir XP avec des gestionnaires de fichiers en plus. Quid à de temps en temps lancer une défragmentation sur PC...


----------



## Kerri (26 Août 2005)

certes, mais mon problème est que je n'aurais sans doute pas accès couremment à un pc fixe sur lequel passer des heures pour défragmenter (et sur un disque 250Go ça doit vite se fragmenter; en outre mieux vaut un système journalisé); du côté de xp le logiciel que je cite est parfaitement reconnut et intégré, sans augmentation notable des ressources consommées, si le driver osX est aussi bien fait, tout ira bien

plus qu'a attendre de recevoir ce disque, formaté et voir.


----------



## NightWalker (26 Août 2005)

Je disais ça c'est parce que j'ai quelque chose de bizarre avec mon XP au travail. J'ai un dossier qui contient plus 40000 fichiers organisés dans les sous dossiers. Si j'utilise "Explorateur de Windows" et je clique sur le lien dossier parrent, j'ai droit systématiquement à "Explorateur a quitté inopinément (quelque chose comme ça)". il faut absolument que je clique sur le signe "+" devant le nom du dossier. Dans ce cas je n'ai plus qu'à relancer la machine. J'ai réinstallé XP et ça fait toujours la même chose. Currieusement sur la machine de mon collègue c'est l'inverse, il ne faut surtout pas qu'il clique sur le signe "+" sinon plantage assuré.

Voilà pourquoi j'ai préféré ne pas installer d'autres gestionnaires de fichiers...


----------



## Kerri (26 Août 2005)

ok; mais là ce n'est pas un gestionnaire de fichier autre que l'explorateur, c'est plutôt une extension lui permettant de monter les partitions de ce type

bizarre: j'ai des dossiers avec encore plus de bordel (et des gros fichiers) et ça marche

est-ce que ce dossier n'aurait pas été autrefois personnalisé avec windows 98? j'ai eut pas mal de problèmes avec des dossiers dans lesquels je m'étais amusé à mettre des arrière-fonds et autres sous 98 et que l'explorateur d'xp ne voyait que très mal ou plantait carrément (enfin j'ai réussit à tout supprimer: les fichiers sont des htt je crois)


----------



## NightWalker (26 Août 2005)

Non pas de trace de 98 du tout dessus...

Ça doit être assez aléatoire, puis qu'on a plusieurs autres machines qui n'ont pas du tout ce problème...




> ok; mais là ce n'est pas un gestionnaire de fichier autre que l'explorateur, c'est plutôt une extension lui permettant de monter les partitions de ce type


Ce que je voulais dire c'est au niveau système. En fait, l'explorateur n'est ni plus ni moins qu'une application, comme Finder. Le gestionnaire de fichiers ou disques se trouve au niveau système.

C'est vrai que le terme "gestionnaire" ici est un peu ambigu...


----------



## tonio08 (31 Août 2005)

bonjour,
j'ai un DD externe de 160go formate en NTFS et souhaitant recuperer les donner sur mon mac je le branche sur celui ci mais rien ne se passe je n'ai rien dans le finder ni sur le bureau.
Comment faire?
merci


----------



## tonio08 (31 Août 2005)

j'ai oublie le DD est brancher en usb2


----------



## Adrienhb (31 Août 2005)

Tu as dû le débrancher quand il est encore monté non?
Bon ben là seule chose que tu peux faire (enfin ce que j'ai fait quand j'étais à ta place), c'est attendre... si vraiment au bout de quelques heures rien, éteins et recommence. Au boût d'un moment il apparaîtra.
Je lançais aussi l'utilitaire de disques pour le voir mouliner à la recherche du disque dur externe)...
Bref, c'est long, fastidieux, pénible.
Tiens je pense à une autre solution, si tu as un autre mac sous la main, branche ton disque dur, une fois monté, éjecte-le correctement, puis rebranche-le sur ton mac et ça devrait être bon.

Bref... arme-toi de patience.

A. qui s'est pris la tête pendant des heures d'affilés à cause de ça cet été... ah j'avais l'air fin pour vanter les mérites de mon mac... 

ps:
Et n'oublie pas de l'éjecter correctement la prochaine fois


----------



## golf (31 Août 2005)

Mac Os ne sait pas gérer les DD NTFS.
Seul le FAT32 est géré nativement.


----------



## Adrienhb (31 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mac Os ne sait pas gérer les DD NTFS.
> Seul le FAT32 est géré nativement.


 
Oups, j'ai rien dit alors... ce devait être donc sur un disque en fat que j'ai eu mes soucis.

A.


----------



## tonio08 (31 Août 2005)

normalement mac os x sait lire le ntfs mais ne peut pas ecrire dessus


----------



## golf (31 Août 2005)

Quelle version d'os X ?


----------



## tonio08 (31 Août 2005)

Tiger 10.4


----------



## super_manu (1 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
je rencontre le pb suivant:
je possède un hdd externe de 40 go en usb 2.0
j'ai formater ce dernier sur un pc
ce dernier étant en ntfs, il m'est impossible de déplacer n'importe quel doc au sein du disk, je ne suis qu'en lecture sur celui-ci
je n'ai pas la possibilité de le mettre en fat 32 via windows
que dois je faire pour le mettre en fat 32???????
est-il possible de le faire sous tiger?????

Merci d'avance à ceux qui prendront la peine de me répondre.


----------



## golf (1 Septembre 2005)

Reformate le avec "Utilitaire de disque".


----------



## super_manu (1 Septembre 2005)

C'est aussi simple que ça?????
Merci, je vous tiens au courant pour vous dire si cela fonctionne bien à nouveau.


----------



## jull (2 Septembre 2005)

Salut à tous,

Je viens de switcher, dc pas facile !!!

Sous windows, j'avais un DD externe formaté pour windows, forcement, et je ne pouvais pas supprimer de fichier sous ce format avec mon powerbook.
Dc j'essaie de formater mon DD externe avec le powerbook, mais je n'y arrive pas!! je ne peux tout simplement pas cliquer sur " effacer"..
Quelqu'un a-t'il une solution svp?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2005)

1-essaie "partitionner"

ou

2-formates sur le pc en fat32


----------



## jull (2 Septembre 2005)

ok merci j'essaie " partitionner".

Je ne peut pas formater en FAT 32 avec mon PC DELL...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2005)

tu peux pas faire du FAT32 ???????


----------



## jull (2 Septembre 2005)

seulement ntfs !!!!!


----------



## jull (2 Septembre 2005)

Je reviens a la charge!
Dis moi Supermoquette peux-tu me conseiller:
En quel format dois-je partitionner mon DD pour que je puisse enregistrer des fichiers sous windows et les supprimer sur mac osx?

voyons tu as le choix  

-Mac Os entendu ( journalier)
-Mac Os entendu
-Systeme de fichier UNIX
-FREE SPACE

D'avance merci!!


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2005)

jull a dit:
			
		

> Je reviens a la charge!
> Dis moi Supermoquette peux-tu me conseiller:
> En quel format dois-je partitionner mon DD pour que je puisse enregistrer des fichiers sous windows et les supprimer sur mac osx?
> 
> ...



Mmmhh il ne te propose pas ms-dos ? bizarre, format le tout en espace libre puis regarde s'il ne peut toujours pas faire du ms-dos (=fat32).

Les autres formats (hfs+, hfs, unix) ne sont pas lisibles sur le pc sans un soft payant (MacDrive). Donc sans ce soft il te faut le ms-dos/fat32 pour le pc. Mais se sera plus lent sur le mac.


----------



## benoit33 (18 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour
je suis nouveau dans le monde mac...j'ai récuperé le disque maxtor de mon ancien pc que j'ai mis dans un boitier externe. 
Le mac reconnait le disque dur externe seulement il est seulement en lecture seule!!! je peux rien faire avec sauf copier les elements dans mon mac...
Est ce que quelqu'un aurait une solution pour rendre mon disque dur externe utilisable comme il se doit???
Merci beaucoup!!!!!!!!


----------



## golf (18 Septembre 2005)

Normal, ton disque doit être en NTFS, Mac Os ne sait pas gérer les DD NTFS [lecture seule].
Seul le FAT32 est géré nativement.

Mac Os X gère l'HFS+ [format historique du Mac], l'UFS [format unix] et le FAT32 winmachin.

Tu n'as que la solution de sauvegarder son contenu puis de la reformater soit en FAT32 [lent sous Mac Os X] soit en HFS+.

Pour formater : /Applications/Utilitaires/Utilitaire de disque


----------



## golf (18 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour et bienvenue

Avant de poser une question, faire une recherche  dans le forum pour voir si un fil n'est pas déjà ouvert 
D'autre part, dans la FAQ de "Périphériques", beaucoup de fils actifs y sont évoqués 

Dont : Format DD PC et Mac...


----------



## benoit33 (18 Septembre 2005)

désolé de vous avoir dérangé!! mais ça me prenait bien la tête et je trouvais rien dans les forums...j'ai cherché au mauvais endroit

en tout merci beaucoup pour vos réponses, je voyais le moment ou le disque dur n'etait pa compatible!


----------



## golf (18 Septembre 2005)

benoit33 a dit:
			
		

> désolé de vous avoir dérangé!!


Non, faut pas être désolé, faut le temps pour découvrir un forum, ses trucs et ses tics


----------



## Zyrol (28 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Je viens de parcourir tout le post, et est ce que un equivalent de macdrive gratuit existe ? pour PC et pour mac ?

Je pense que ça aurait été signalé si cela existait, mais bon... je tente ma chance...


----------



## pharaon (24 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,

Je vous explique mon problème. Je me suis procurer un DD usb2 de 80Go pour pouvoir partager mes mp3, images, site web et autre truc entre mon iBook et mon pc. Sur la boite, c'est indiqué compatible Mac OS X et Windows. Mais je ne suis pas capable de le faire reconnaitre par mon iBook. Je vous demandes existe-t-il une facon pour que je puisse travailler avec ce DD sans avoir à faire de conversion de fichier etre les 2 OS. Je suis webmestre et il faut que je sois capable de le voir dans les 2 systeme.

Merci beaucoup de votre aide, j'espère que ce n'es pas trop embrouillé.


----------



## chroukin (24 Octobre 2005)

Salut

Ton disque dur, s'il est en format de fichiers NFTS, ne sera pas reconnu par OSX, ou du moins tu ne pourras rien &#233;crire dessus (mais je crois bien qu'il n'est pas reconnu, tout simplement).

Formate le en FAT32 avec Windows, et ensuite il n'y aura plus de souci.


----------



## pharaon (24 Octobre 2005)

merci bien de ta réponse rapide, eh oui le tout fonctionne maintenant. Je vais pouvoir profiter au maximum de mon ti G3 

Bonne journée


----------



## chroukin (24 Octobre 2005)

Ben je t'en prie !

Si on peut &#234;tre utile !


----------



## libanais (30 Octobre 2005)

salut

Voila mon porbleme, j'ai acheté un disque dur avec boite externe il est comfiguré en systeme de fichier windows NT.
Et lorsque je le met sur mon mac je ne peux que lire les informations je ne peux ni prendre ni mettre de truc sur mon hdd.
Y aurait une solution au probleme ??????


----------



## iDiot (30 Octobre 2005)

Salut 

Tu as des trucs à récupérer dessus? 

Le seul moyen de le rendre compatible avec ton PB est de le formater en MS-DOS grace à l'utilitaire de disque. Mais tu perdras toutes les données sur ton DD externe.


----------



## libanais (30 Octobre 2005)

Et en ms-dos je pourrai mettre des donné et prendre des donné que ça soi sur pc et mac ?????


----------



## iDiot (30 Octobre 2005)

Affirmatif


----------



## 123sylvainv (31 Octobre 2005)

Encore un lien sur une discussion résumant bien le sujet [thread=106498]ici[/thread]


----------



## libanais (28 Novembre 2005)

Ok merci je suis parti voir, mais je sais pas comment faire pour formater en format ms-dos avec un mac, donc si quelqu'un pourrait me dire les etapes que je dois faire sachant que j'ai "mac os X", je lui en serrai reconnaissant.
Merci


----------



## golf (28 Novembre 2005)

Avec "Utilitaire de disque" dans /Applications/Utilitaires 
Regarde bien les menus déroulants.
Tu as aussi l'Aide en ligne.


----------



## freresemelles (2 Décembre 2005)

quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire combien de temps faut-il a un mac pour formater un disque dur de 250 go  j'ai lancer l'utilitaire disque depuis 15 heures et le mac tourne toujours
merci de la réponse


----------



## supermoquette (2 Décembre 2005)

freresemelles a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire combien de temps faut-il a un mac pour formater un disque dur de 250 go  j'ai lancer l'utilitaire disque depuis 15 heures et le mac tourne toujours
> merci de la réponse


15h c'est pas normal, sauf si tu as mis l'option d'écrire des zéros partout ?


----------



## SirG (22 Février 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Un DD n'est pas partitionable avec des partitions formatées différemment


 
Et depuis quand?

Dans ce cas, expliques-moi comment ce fait-il que mon portable sous Windows a deux partitions, l'une en FAT 32 et l'autre en NTFS. 

LE FAT32 est très bien sauf qu'il limite la création de partition à 32 Go, trop peu pour un disque dur externe moderne, souvent plus de 100 Go. Alors, l'UFS peut-être, mais Windows n'aime pas trop, comme le NTFS pour OSX.

On est donc confrontés à un problème de compatibilité. 

Mon avis actuel irait pour un disque mutli-partition, une en NTFS, une en FAT32, une en UFS. Comment faire sous Mac? Là est la question.
Sous XP, c'est plus facile, car l'assistant gère çà assez facilement.


----------

